# Test Drive Unlimited 2



## i.neT' (15. März 2011)

Hey, habe mir Test Drive Unlimited 2 gekauft, und installt, kann aber niergends im Vollbild modus umstellen, Ich habe auch keine richtige Config.


mfg i.net


----------



## tcgrazor (16. März 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:


> Hey, habe mir Test Drive Unlimited 2 gekauft, und installt, kann aber niergends im Vollbild modus umstellen, Ich habe auch keine richtige Config.
> 
> mfg i.net


 
einfach Alt + Enter drücken schon hast du den Vollbildmodus. Wenn du wieder alt + enter drückst hast du wieder Fenstermodus. Geht bei fast jeden Spiel.

mfg


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2011)

Genau, ganz einfach.

Könnt ihr bestätigen das das Game im Vollbildmodus eine schlechtere und Leistungshungrigere grafik hat als im Fenstermodus?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2011)

Warum nehmt ich nicht den Sammelthread?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...07-sammelthread-test-drive-unlimited-2-a.html


----------

